# Limiting bandwidth on a laptop using M1424WR FiOS Router?



## valorx28 (May 16, 2011)

Hello. I am new to the forums and just wanted to ask for help on one issue I am having. I currently use Verizon FiOS 20/5. The speed has been great until the day my cousin and his parents moved in. They also use our FiOS connection and I have came to the conclusion that my cousin's laptop is eating away all of the bandwidth which makes all devices using FiOS have extremely slow internet speeds. I know it is his computer because I logged in as admin to the Verizon FiOS page (192.168.1.1) and I saw that he is using several P2P applications and downloading torrents as well. Is there a way I can limit the bandwidth he is using so that the internet speed can improve? I looked at the QoS tab and tried to play around with the settings, but I don't want to mess it up. Can anyone guide me through this? The router I have is Actiontec M1424-WR (Verizon FiOS 20 Down/5 Up). Thanks in advance. 

*A lot of sources I am reading says that I have to use the QoS, but I don't know how to use it on the site. Someone please help me...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Snapshots are very helpful. According from this one, from your Actiontec router's config settings, it's under Advanced page, then Traffic Priority. In here you may limit the bandwidth. 

You will need to setup a Static IP from the computer that you wish to apply QoS.


----------



## valorx28 (May 16, 2011)

Do I also put the limits under Broadband Connection (Coax) Rules or I put as something else? I see in the snapshot that you provided that the limits are under Broadband connection. The computer I want to limit bandwidth is being connected wirelessly.


----------



## valorx28 (May 16, 2011)

So I'm trying to limit the bandwidth on this computer call OWNER-VAIO (the address being 192.168.1.4). Did I do this right? A snapshot below. I set the protocol as Application and put UDP and TCP as ANY-ANY and same for the output rule. My only concern is if I put this under the right area since this computer is a laptop and connected through wireless connection not with a cable. Please correct me if there is something wrong.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

